# Mid-Atlantic with check in date range 8/13 - 8/21



## blazin4qb (Jul 25, 2016)

Looking for a stay in one of these locations for any check in starting on any date in the range of 8/13 - 8/21. Thank You.

Maryland, Delaware, Pennsylvania, and Virginia, New Jersey


----------



## mare (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi
I have something available in the mountains on a lake outside of Hazleton, PA for the week starting Sat, Aug 13.

$450 for the week or $100 per night with 2 night minimum stay.

It is 2 story, 2 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, full kitchen.  Upper and lower decks facing water.  I will send you a private message with more info.


----------



## mare (Jul 27, 2016)

It is right on the water.   There is a beach at the clubhouse area, but you may get in the water right at the house, if you choose, which we do. You can also fish right at the house, adults will need a license. We take our nieces, nephews and grandkids, they love it.  I love sitting on the deck in the morning with my orange juice, doing Sudoku puzzles and enjoying the waterview.  You can rent kayaks, canoes, Paddleboards(SUP).  There is a drive-in movie theatre nearby, as well as regular theaters.  It less than an hour from Knoebels,  about an hour to Ricketts Glen state park for a hike with 22 waterfalls.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 27, 2016)

mare said:


> Hi
> I have something available in the mountains on a lake outside of Hazleton, PA for the week starting Sat, Aug 13.
> 
> $450 for the week or $100 per night with 2 night minimum stay.
> ...



Is this a timeshare?  I understand we can only offer timeshares on this site


----------



## mare (Jul 30, 2016)

Yes, it is called Quail Hollow at Beech Mountain Lakes. It is a small resort located within a gated community on a lake in Drums, PA.


----------



## pseudonym (Aug 4, 2016)

I have a place available for an 8/14 check-in.  Only problem is it isn't one of the states you listed but it is close.  If you are interested in adding North Carolina then I have a great option for you.  2 BR, 2 BA at Peppertree Atlantic Beach in building 21.  Top floor with ocean view and easy beach access.


----------



## pseudonym (Aug 6, 2016)

No longer available



pseudonym said:


> I have a place available for an 8/14 check-in.  Only problem is it isn't one of the states you listed but it is close.  If you are interested in adding North Carolina then I have a great option for you.  2 BR, 2 BA at Peppertree Atlantic Beach in building 21.  Top floor with ocean view and easy beach access.


----------

